
Analysis of Stanford life sciences inventors and their inventions - jmelkington
https://axial.substack.com/p/axial-stanford-1
======
dannykwells
This is not a useful article, at all:

1\. unfair and uninformed comparisons: Google: worth 800B+, 100K + employees
Cisco: worth 200B+, 75K+ employees Hexagon Bio: worth unknown, 23 employees
(LI) Orca: worth unknown, 26 employees (LI)

2\. Missing major contributions, such as those from Steve Quake, since he
arguably lead to the founding of _actually_ valuable biotech startups such as
Natera and Fluidgm.

3\. Leaves out Daphne Koller??

4\. Finally, papers != patents/IP/new companies.

Would be much more useful to connect Stanford labs to patents/IP that are
licensed to startups.

Maybe back to the drawing board on this one.

~~~
jmelkington
Not meant to be comprehensive - just out of personal curiosity - Stanford has
produced larger technology companies than life sciences but latter is growing.

Daphne Koller is incredible - will add her work next time. Papers are often a
starting point/PoC for a lot of companies in life sciences. IP and other
components come out as a result.

Appreciate it.

